# 2 Miscarriages in a row, can I have a baby?



## Flox

Hi All, 

I am messaging as I really need some support at such a lonely time. I am 22 years old and started trying for a baby last year, after 6 months of waiting after coming off the pill, I got pregnant. I found out in March and we were so excited about our new family. Everything seemed to be good and although nervous as it was my first pregnancy I thought all would be good. 

I went for my first 12 week scan at the end of April and was informed that the baby was only 6 weeks. The lady told me to come back in ten days for another scan. In between that time I had bloods taken and was told that everything was well and I'd probably just got my dates mixed up. Well I went back 10 days later and was told that the baby had grown, so I'd had a missed miscarriage (I didn't even know there was such thing.) I had to go in the next day for a D&C. 

I was so sad and felt lost inside, I just wanted to try again. I called me doctor who said it was ok to try again after two weeks. So we did and last week (4.5 weeks after D&C) I found out I was possibly pregnant again. I couldn't believe it had happened so quick and thought that must be a good sign. Then on Saturday I started to lighlty bleed, so I went to the Early Pregnancy unit and was told it was probably just a normal early bleed. They did my blood and again I thought everything would be ok. But I called yesterday to say that I am miscarrying again. I know that I am probably only 2 - 3 weeks pregnant, but I can't believe this is happening again, the D&C was only 5.5 weeks ago. I've hardly had any bleeding and I passed a small see through looking mucus that had red in, which maybe was the sac? I wished I'd never know I was pregnant,as I would have just thought it was a period, but I knew the symptoms of pregnancy straight away. 

I am so scared that I won't be able to have children and I want a family so much. 

Please help. 

Thanks

Flo x


----------



## bluesky

Hi Flo

So sorry for your loss, you will find a lot of support here. 

After your first mc did they monitor your hcg levels back to negative? The only reason I ask is that these pregnancy hormones can stay in the blood for upto six weeks and even longer (in my case its been 10 weeks since my mmc and I still have hcg in my blood)

If this is the case you may not have had a second mc, the bleed could have been related to the previous. Im not saying this is the case but maybe thats what happend.

Im not a doctor or medical proffesional but I have been researching a lot this last few weeks. 

I hope others can offer you advice. People on here have had more than 2 or 3 mc and have gone on to have a family so there is hope. Its hard to be positive at this time but one day you will have your family, thats what I keep telling myself.

:hugs:


----------



## Flox

No they didn't, but the nurse was pretty sure I was miscarrying again. She said my hgc was 90 and the other hormone which supports the baby (not sure of the name) was only 3, meaning it would fail. I've also felt so pregnant, the reason why I did a test and when I started bleeding I thought I must have imagined the symptoms. 

I don't know what a natural miscarriage looks like, so I'm not sure if it has happened yet or not. I passed something which looked like a see through mucus, but it looked like it had blood vessels in and a long thread like thing coming off (sorry for TMI) and I didn't know if that was the sac?!? I think I am only just just pregnant, we have only been trying for 3 weeks 2 days and I did a positive result 6 days ok. 

I'm seeing the nurse again tomorrow so I will ask all these details, as thinking about it, it seems very early to pick up a result, but she was pretty sure it was a new pregnancy.

I just feel so lost I'm still desperate for a baby, even more so now!! I think maybe I should have waited a little longer for my body to get back to normal, but I was desperate. I will wait for a period this time and hopefully it will be ok. 

Flo x


----------



## meow951

I'm not sure about the sac being clear. When i had my miscarriage i just just passed loads of huge clots and a tiny baby. The sac around the baby looked the same as all the other clots. I also had very very painful contractions and cramps but i was a lot further on than you. Perhaps someone else with experience of miscarriage around 6 weeks might be able to help.

If they didn't monitor your hormones levels then it may just be that they haven't gone back down from your first pregnancy. Also i read somewhere that after a D+C the womb lining is very very thin as it's been scraped away. Perhaps your body just wasn't ready for another pregnancy. There is a lot of opinions on when to start trying again and most doctors say wait at least one normal cycle- whether its for dating the pregnancy or health reasons who knows!

As for thinking you should of waited. I lost my baby at 12+3 on the 2nd of May. 2 weeks later we were trying again too so i know what you mean about feeling desperate. I had a missed miscarriage as well. It's so cruel as you think everythings ok and then wham! Huge hugs to you hun x


----------



## Flox

Just such a blow and I just want to be pregnant again. One of my friends has just found out she is pregnant 12 weeks and has posted a lovely scan picture of facebook. I know it's horrible, but I just feel angry, I feel like that was supposed to be me first not her ( I sound so mean.) And I long for that perfect scan!!

The nurse was pretty sure it was a new pregnancy, but I don't believe a lot of what they say any more! 

Flo xx


----------



## laura.x.x

Flox said:


> Just such a blow and I just want to be pregnant again. One of my friends has just found out she is pregnant 12 weeks and has posted a lovely scan picture of facebook. I know it's horrible, but I just feel angry, I feel like that was supposed to be me first not her ( I sound so mean.) And I long for that perfect scan!!
> 
> The nurse was pretty sure it was a new pregnancy, but I don't believe a lot of what they say any more!
> 
> Flo xx

I know what you mean, I've just had my second miscarriage and pretty much all I can think of is being pregnant. I wont stop until I am!!! Im pretty sick of people facebooking their pregnancies as welll , I know there just happy but I'm utterly jealous and end up saying some nasty stuff about people that don't deserve it.

Good luck in the future, Im sure you'll have a perfect little baby x x x x


----------



## Flox

I feel like a nutter, I kind of hate pregnant women which isn't very nice of me I know. Some people have it so easy and they don't really know how lucky they are! The best thing that my partner and I can take from this is that we will always appreciate our baby so much more when it does come. 

How far apart were your miscarriages? 

Flo x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh I so hope so. I lost a baby at nearly 5 weeks and fell 2 weeks later with Isabella. I then lost her in the 2nd trimester 3 months ago and am ttc again now.


----------



## Flox

I feel bad for getting pregnant so quickly, maybe that was why I lost it?!? I'm sorry for your loss, give you big hugs, I know how lonely it is. 

Did they tell you there was any reason? My nurse has said that it's probably just bad luck!

xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

The early one I think I lost because I fell pregnant before my first period after having a baby (he was 1 but I was breastfeeding) so they reckoned I just shouldn't have fallen on that cycle.

With Isabella we are not sure. All the scans had been fine and looked perfect. She just died. I am being tested to see if it is a problem with my blood clotting in her placenta. My obstetric consultant said that if the lining is thick enough for a baby to implant and get a positive test then falling straight away is not the cause of another miscarriage. If the lining wasn't good then you couldn't have fallen in the first place is how she said.


----------



## Flox

Ok I'm so confused and can't really believe that it has happened again. I don't have any children so I am really worried that maybe I will never be able to carry or something. 

x


----------



## moochacha

Have you spoken to your Doctor? I have had 4 losses and he's confident I can have another child. Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## faun

I had 3 miscarriages and now have 3 beautiful children it will happen for you eventually xx


----------



## Flox

Went back in to early pregnancy unit and the senior nurse said not to worry and it was probably just very bad luck. Well I'm not finding it easy not to worry obviously, but I suppose I have to stay positive. She said that she has seen lots of women get pregnant straight after a miscarriage and loss the baby, maybe my body just wasn't ready.


----------



## Isobelhh

It must be heartbreaking for you. 

Just wanted to let you know about my friend, she had two miscarriages in a row, close together like yourself. She is very slim, probably too slim really, so has been advised to increase calorie intake and take pre-natal vitamins. They also suggested she wait a few months until trying again so when she goes away on holiday soon, she's hoping to try again for a baby. Just try to keep fit/healthy, eat well and relax and I really hope it works out for you soon. xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I can imagine it is hard when you have no children as you could start to doubt yourself but I am sure that you will have a baby :hug:


----------



## Flox

I'm going to wait one period this time and try again and I really hope that everything will be ok, 3rd time lucky I suppose. 

I'm so tired now it's been a very exhausting time for me! x


----------



## Beanbabe

Im so sorry. Its a tough time. There was a thread on here a while ago about a woman who had something like 18 mc and then had a baby so there is always hope. :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

I just wanted to give you some hope, 11 months ago I had a MC at 10 weeks, I ended up having a D&C. 6 weeks later I was pregnant again....that also ended in a MC at 8 weeks. Look at my Ticker now, almost exactly a year to the Day I had my D&C my baby will be born! Please dont give up hope. I truely believe my first MC was natures way, and the second my body was just not ready so soon after the D&C. It will happen for you, 1, 2,3,4,5 or even more MCs do not mean something is wrong!

Please be strong and I know its hard but stay as positive as you can. we even have a 3rd time lucky club in bump buddies....you certainly are not alone xxx


----------



## Flox

Thank you for your message! Just wandering how long you wait to TTC after second MC?? I don't know how long to wait! I'm worried about t happening again if I get pregnant too soon. This was a natural miscarriage this time, no D&C and very little bleeding as only about 3 weeks! 

Thanks
Flo x


----------



## WeeKaylz

So so sorry ur goin through this chick I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. I feel the exact same as u ur not alone. I'm 22 n I had a mc in oct last yr and it instantly made me NEED a baby. I fell pregnant agen in January n had a missed miscarriage. All I can say is I'm not me anymore. I fell pregnant 2 months after comin off pill then 2 months after losing my first baby. Its now been 4 & a half months since my d&c n I'm still not pregnant. Now I'm worried the d&c has damaged me or somethin. But I really feel for u n I hope everythin works out for u. Feels horrible. Sorry I can't giv u advice but I'm here x


----------



## KA92

Aww hunnie :hug:
I'm still in my teens first fell pregnant almost two years ago now when I was 16. Baby made it to 13+6 but she died due to violence. I miss her every day.
Second and third mc at 17. Second was at 7+5. Third mc was at 9+5 a
mmc.

The first two I had a d and c
the last I chose to mc naturally. I began with cramping and bleeding. Then contractions began and I passed huge clots. I think my bleeding lasted about 2-3 weeks.

You will get pregnant again Hun. I'm not ttc ATM but when I do
I'm really full of hope that itl be a successful pregnancy.xxx


----------



## WeeKaylz

I wish I had as much faith as u! I feel like it just won't happen I know it sounds weird but I feel it in my gut. N my gut instinct is usually right. So hard when there's reminders everywhere. 4 months on n still hav really bad days is that normal? X x


----------



## coccyx

Please believe you will go on to have a successful pregnancy. We had6 before our first daughter and have had 9 miscs in total, but we do have 4 healthy children as well. It can seem a very high mountain to climb I know. Good luck to you all


----------



## sam76

Please DO NOT GIVE UP, i have had 3 m/c and now i have a little boy 8 months old,first baby too, its so so hard, it broke my heart, and i believed i would never be a Mum, i also had d&cs and its so hard, but please keep going, and you will get there i promise you 
Take care & Goodluck


----------



## KA92

WeeKaylz said:


> I wish I had as much faith as u! I feel like it just won't happen I know it sounds weird but I feel it in my gut. N my gut instinct is usually right. So hard when there's reminders everywhere. 4 months on n still hav really bad days is that normal? X x

I have those days too I had my third mc 4 months ago. I recently tok some time away from bnb and from life in general cos I foud it all
too hard to cope with.

I have my new perspective that I will be a mum purely because thinking I won't be just messes me up. I suffer from blood clots so even if pregnancy happens again I'm at high risk. Negative thinking brings me down, makes me sad and jn my head makes me think my angels are sad.

Your baby will look out for you and when he/ she thinks your ready
youl get your little miricle :)

thank you coccyx and Sam for sharing your
positive stories :) that helps keep my hopes up :)

your children are beautful :)


----------



## WeeKaylz

Isn't it funny how it means so much more comin from people who genuinely know wat ur goin through? I'm goin to try and be happy cause I like ur idea about how if ur sad, so are ur babies. That can be my motivation to stay happy for my angels. Thank you so much. Your all just wee stars.. curse these hormones! There I've gone all sentimental he he x x x


----------



## KA92

yeah i agree cos you know theyr not pretending they know how you feel etc...they actually do

im glad you are hunnie its helping alot 
:) massive :hugs:


----------



## JASMAK

I had three miscarriages in a row AND infertility. Took us four long and heartbreaking years, but we are now finally successfully pregnant. Don't give up, as hard as it is. I am so glad I didn't...and I almost did, many times. :hugs: I am sorry for your losses. x


----------



## Chantellex

Dear Flo,

I am so sorry to hear what you are going through, and i know exactly how you feel. 

I am 18 and i found out i was pregnant last November 09. Even though the pregnancy wasn't planned and i am young i was starting to look forward to having a baby and i had all the support i needed off my family and friends, i was 11 weeks but when i went for a scan the baby was measuring 8weeks and 3days and had no heartbeat. I decided to have the tablets to get rid of everything in my womb as they said the pregnancy couldn't carry on, so the next few days this is what i did. Then in Feb 2010 i found out i was pregnant again after being on antibiotics for the past pregnancy, the antibiotics must of stoped my BC to stop working properley. Anyway i was in the same situation happy but nervous because of what happened last time. I went for a scan and the baby was measuring exactly the same size and had no heartbeat so this time i had a D&C to remove everything. I was absolutely heartbroke and i felt so useless and lost i felt like no one else understood how i was feeling, and i felt like i was a waste of time because i couldn't carry a baby. The nurse said at the hospital because i asked why it had happened again, and she said its really not uncommon to have 2 miscarriages or more its due to bad luck she said 1/10 people have something wrong which is why it keeps happening but nothing more than what can be solved this is why they dont test untill after 3 miscarriages because its not uncommon. This doesn't make it any easier but you just need to have hope. Maybe these babies wasnt meant to be and everything happens for a reason, even if it doesn't make sense now it will in the future. You have just got to keep strong and look forward to the day when you will have you baby. I know it puts you off TTC again because it will always be a reminder and what if it happens again but you've got to ask yourself is it worth it to have your baby? Yes it is. I wish you all the luck in the world and if you ever need to talk im here..i know we all have our family and friends but sometimes they don't always understand because they haven't been through it themselves. Keep strong and remember you will have your baby soon. Lots of hugs and kisses! xxxx


----------



## Flox

Thank you all for your messages. I think that it is very hard to stay positive, because it's the only experience of pregnancy we have ever had. Hopefully we will all have successful pregnancies soon! 

It amazes me how many young women are in this situation. I don't know if I was just naive, but I thought that it didn't happen as much to people of our age. How wrong could I be lol!

xxx


----------



## liverpool1

Hi

I'm new to this forum and just wanted to say how sorry I am for your losses. Just to give you some hope I had 2 miscarriages one in December 2008 at about 5 weeks then another in May 2009, and I now have a beautiful, healthy 6 week old daughter called Anna. After my first m/c I was absolutely devastated, then when it happened again I thought I was never going to have a baby. I was referred to Liverpool Womens hospital after the 2nd m/c for tests ( I think you're usually only referred after 3 m/c but maybe cos I'm aged 36 I was referred after 2 ?? ) the staff there were absolutely brilliant and advised that I could ttc straight away, I conceived pretty quickly after that and blood tests showed that I had low hormone levels so had HCG injections for the first 12 wks of the pregnancy, not sure whether this helped me have a successful pregnancy or it was just 3rd time lucky I don't know. Just don't give up !! One thing I read on a forum which really helped me was to not think of it as losing a baby just think that it took a few goes for your little angel to get to you. Hope this helps - good luck.


----------



## Rikki

Hi
I had a MC at 6 weeks last year and I had no clots, just normal bleeding. The MC was complete as I had a scan.

At 2/3 weeks past conception there wouldn't be a sac yet. What would have developed to be the baby would just be a small clot and would be unrecognisable as anything else. 

Quite often things go wrong a while before the MC starts to occur. When it's early the fetus just fails to develop - often due to chromosomal abnormalities. It's quite common for chromosomal problems to occur when the egg is fertilised. In recent years since the development of early tests etc it has come to light how common this is. Many women have had early miscarriages and never realised - just thinking their period was a few days late and possibly worse than normal.

I know this doesn't make anything better, or take away your devastating losses, but a lot of the time it is just bad luck and many women go on to have successful pregnancies after several MC.


----------



## JASMAK

Rikki said:


> Hi
> I had a MC at 6 weeks last year and I had no clots, just normal bleeding. The MC was complete as I had a scan.
> 
> At 2/3 weeks past conception there wouldn't be a sac yet. What would have developed to be the baby would just be a small clot and would be unrecognisable as anything else.
> 
> Quite often things go wrong a while before the MC starts to occur. When it's early the fetus just fails to develop - often due to chromosomal abnormalities. It's quite common for chromosomal problems to occur when the egg is fertilised. In recent years since the development of early tests etc it has come to light how common this is. Many women have had early miscarriages and never realised - just thinking their period was a few days late and possibly worse than normal.
> 
> I know this doesn't make anything better, or take away your devastating losses, but a lot of the time *it is just bad luck and many women go on to have successful pregnancies after several MC.*

 Bad luck...it's worse than that...it's a loss of a CHILD...baby or not, many women find ANY miscarriage devestating.


----------



## Rikki

JASMAK said:


> Bad luck...it's worse than that...it's a loss of a CHILD...baby or not, many women find ANY miscarriage devestating.

Why are you trying to make me sound bad? I said *IT DOES NOT TAKE AWAY YOUR DEVASTATING LOSSES.* I meant sometimes its bad luck the way the chromosomes come together - not "bad luck" on the loss.

I have had 4 miscarriages and one at 19 weeks that I had to give birth to just 2 months ago when he was still alive because my membranes had ruptured - so I know exactly how devastating it is to lose a child. I've been to hell & back and each miscarriage is just as painful as the others. One was blighted ovum - no baby at all - didn't make it less painful.

So please don't belittle what I have said.


----------



## laura.x.x

JASMAK said:


> Rikki said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> I had a MC at 6 weeks last year and I had no clots, just normal bleeding. The MC was complete as I had a scan.
> 
> At 2/3 weeks past conception there wouldn't be a sac yet. What would have developed to be the baby would just be a small clot and would be unrecognisable as anything else.
> 
> Quite often things go wrong a while before the MC starts to occur. When it's early the fetus just fails to develop - often due to chromosomal abnormalities. It's quite common for chromosomal problems to occur when the egg is fertilised. In recent years since the development of early tests etc it has come to light how common this is. Many women have had early miscarriages and never realised - just thinking their period was a few days late and possibly worse than normal.
> 
> I know this doesn't make anything better, or take away your devastating losses, but a lot of the time *it is just bad luck and many women go on to have successful pregnancies after several MC.*
> 
> Bad luck...it's worse than that...it's a loss of a CHILD...baby or not, many women find ANY miscarriage devestating.Click to expand...

I dont think she was saying what your implying, i think she was saying its unlikely theres a real cause that could keep her to keep miscarrying and it was just a case of literally she had really bad luck


----------

